# MY DENALI Progress pics..



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Got A 04 denali, navigation system, bose setup, starting the upgrades..
Built the box sealed, i really wanted to port but not enough space, I am keeping the 3rd row seat for my many kids .I am running autotek mean machine amps, 2 mx 1300's and a mx 4500 for highs...
the amps will ru n 3 15's each mono @ 2.67 ohm load, and i will be putting 2 kinetik hc 2400s for the juice once my alternator is upgraded...
















my other cars i did work on.....








































my 2nd caddy








My homies 76 eldawg drop, i did all the work
zx 2500 zx 350.2 2- 15" l7 12 highs...
















thats enough for now... back to my denali...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

flip that wall around so the subs fire forward.. make some trim panels with mdf and fiberglass to seal it off, you will love the difference in pressure and output 

I need to get a trunk sign done up for my box and the lac, u know somewhere near austin that can do that shit?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah, with the combination of a sealed box and them crammed backwards towards the rear doors, you aren't gonna have any output for shit...

I agree with Pit, given your circumstances otherwise...


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

EY PIT, U ALREADY KNOW HOMIE..
I am in houston, and we pop trunks all tha time..
I do all my work, and get alot of complements...
heres a lil bit of my work.....








Before trim put on..








Lit up at night








My sls 








Before install








Old setup "knockin you hoez down"








My candy l;ac at the 06 los magnificos...








Another old setup








Before trim
















Other door of the burban
















My eldorado trunk presently
















My first setup










I can do anyones car, i just sent one to england for a friend{the first one posted}
I can put any graphic design on the mirror, paypal is fine, hit me up if you need one, what lac you got???
And as far as the box, i did what u said on the pm, it's already turned around- I'm ma king side baffles for 4 - 6x9's to seal the sides off..
It also makes a better amp rack display when i open the hatch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

<-- impressed...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

do you sandblast it or use stickers


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

get a better camera or adjust the settings on yours, im gettin a headache tryin to focus :angry:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 23 2007, 07:54 PM~8374326
> *do you sandblast it or use stickers
> *


 I sandblast....

and tha camera was 5mp  i was just high and blurred....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 23 2007, 10:30 PM~8375317
> *I sandblast....
> 
> and tha camera was 5mp    i was just high and  blurred....
> *


cant wait to get done with all the piss tests... 

piss tests are just an invasion of privacy, can't believe that shit is legal.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

1/8 or 1/4" plexi?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

1/4, but hell u prob gonna whip one up yaself.....
its easier than people actually think,. and it pays 500 a setup installed... real game there....
Best thing about iot is they wont bust like the OG neons do... u can bang the shit out of em and they will be there for ya to shine just like day 1


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

so u etch mirror plexi?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes sir, mirror acryllic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

get ur hustle on :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 24 2007, 09:21 AM~8377981
> *1/4, but hell u prob gonna  whip one up yaself.....
> its easier than people actually think,. and it pays 500 a setup installed... real game there....
> Best thing about iot is they wont bust like the OG neons do... u can bang the shit out of  em and they will be there for ya to shine just like day 1
> *


I know how to do them with reverse laid frostycut vinyl and leds I just dont feel like doing it


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah, sand gets everywhere when i blast em, gotta take 2 showers to get it all off of me....

what kinda lac u running????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 24 2007, 03:39 PM~8380605
> *yeah, sand gets everywhere when i blast em, gotta take 2 showers to get it all off of me....
> 
> what  kinda lac u running????
> *


just picked up a baby lac (91) and I have my fullsized 90... Im tryin to finish these impala's before I get too deep into the lac :angry: :angry: 
u know a spot that has the brutus blades in a 20"?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i can find out easily, everythings here in the h, but i have a homie that has the real deal brabus 19" blades with tires for 1500....
he was selling them a few weeks ago, i dont think he sold em yet...
i'll check on tha brutus too jus in case u want tha 20, u want a 215/35/20 tire for em ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 24 2007, 10:41 PM~8383957
> *i can find out easily, everythings here in the h, but i have a homie that has the real deal brabus 19" blades with tires for 1500....
> he was selling them a few weeks ago, i dont think he sold em yet...
> i'll check on tha brutus too jus in case u want tha 20, u want a 215/35/20 tire for em ?
> *


i cant fuck with 19s too small

255x35x20


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 24 2007, 04:39 PM~8380605
> *yeah, sand gets everywhere when i blast em, gotta take 2 showers to get it all off of me....
> 
> what  kinda lac u running????
> *


i feel u on the sand blasting, i blasted alot of parts before i plated them on my town car


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

cant u get the same effect by using the vinyl but have the letters cut out. then lay the vinyl on the glass and sand where the letters are cut out. peel vinyl back off and wahla :dunno:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

the way i do it it is computer balanced to perfection, u cant be uneven that way....


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

halfway done now...
just need to put the 2 component sets above the 3- 15's, and dress it up afterwards, not sure , either fiberglass or vinyl....
Gotta put 4hc2400 kinetiks for the backbone juice and hook the other mx-1300 up...
out of extra cash right now, summer break got my bank roll layin low...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

holy shit hno: hno:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

That looks mean. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 28 2007, 08:19 PM~8415721
> *holy shit hno:  hno:
> *


WANNA SIT IN THA 3RD ROW??????
MY DENALI IS MY BITCH,SHE GIVES GOOD BLOW JOBS.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

wow.....all thats left are some 200 watts rms horns up top!! :biggrin: hope the side glass doesnt hit the side peice of mdf.... :0


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

hopefully it should flex outwards, not in...
looks like shit now, but wait till it gets dressed...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 29 2007, 11:07 PM~8422408
> *hopefully it should flex outwards, not in...
> looks like shit now, but wait till it gets dressed...
> *


the wood isnt right on the glass right? you got what, about 1/2" of space inbetween?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

brangetter , did you get my pm?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 29 2007, 09:07 PM~8422408
> *hopefully it should flex outwards, not in...
> looks like shit now, but wait till it gets dressed...
> *


I see where your going with it...looks good! I was just wondering....










:biggrin:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 30 2007, 08:25 AM~8424560
> *the wood isnt right on the glass right? you got what, about 1/2" of space inbetween?
> *


1/4, pretty close.....
i wanted to block off as much sound as possible...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 30 2007, 10:00 PM~8431323
> *1/4, pretty close.....
> i wanted to block off as much sound as possible...
> *


well, being that its so close, you can go ahead and use door liner to go inbetween the beauty board and the window (you can go all the way around if you want and some what make a seal)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 30 2007, 08:08 PM~8430257
> *I see where your going with it...looks good! I was just wondering....
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT IS A BROKEN WINDOW WAITING TOO HAPPEN. AND YOU SHOULDA DEFINATELY WENT WITH A COMPONENT SET.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 30 2007, 09:34 AM~8425396
> *brangetter , did you get my pm?
> *


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

I CAN TAKE THE TRIMS OFF AND SHAVE MORE OFF THEM, i didnt think they would flex so much inside, i always see it flex outwards...
i will be putting 2 sets of components on the top part, i just wanted alot of highs to go with the bass output it has, i hate all bass and not enough highs in the rear..
for my backseat entertainment only... :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 31 2007, 10:46 PM~8441870
> *I CAN TAKE THE TRIMS OFF AND SHAVE MORE OFF THEM, i didnt think they would flex so much inside, i always see it flex outwards...
> i will be putting 2 sets of components on the top part, i just wanted alot of highs to go with the bass output it has, i hate all bass and not enough highs in the rear..
> for my backseat entertainment only... :biggrin:
> *


hope it dont sound like a cluster fuck :happysad: 

the imaging is definetly going to be off


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i dont think so, it has speakers everywhere up front, i just wanted to level the rear out a lil bit so it will sound clean inside, not some ghetto bang in the rear....
I dont know much about sound staging, so i just run with what sounds good to me...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jul 31 2007, 11:15 PM~8442109
> *i dont think so, it has speakers everywhere  up front, i just wanted to level the rear out a lil bit so it will sound clean inside, not some ghetto bang in the rear....
> I dont know much about sound staging, so i just run with what sounds good to me...
> *



and if it ends up how you hoped, then good job... thats all that matters in the end anyways, if you like it or not... but if not, then imaging is the reason why


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

to me and most people i know, a great sounding car has good mids and highs up front to hit you with a punch, and to have a hurricane of bass flood you from the back, with the rear highs leveled out to keep up with the front, never had a sound quality consultant to school me on the propers, unless i am doing something wrong with this setup.......????
Am i not suppossed to level the rear fill with mids and bass combined????


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Aug 1 2007, 04:15 PM~8448036
> *to me  and most people i know, a great sounding car has good mids and highs up front to hit you with a punch, and to have a hurricane of bass flood you from the back, with the rear highs leveled out to keep up with the front, never  had a sound quality consultant to school me on the propers, unless i am doing something wrong with this setup.......????
> Am i not suppossed to level the rear fill with mids and bass combined????
> *


if thats what you like then do it... everybody got their tastes, and if thats yours then who gives a fuck if your doin it "wrong/right"... me personally, i wouldnt have done it that way.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 31 2007, 10:48 PM~8441891
> *hope it dont sound like a cluster fuck  :happysad:
> 
> the imaging is definetly going to be off
> *


PROBABLY DO NOT NEED TOO WORRY ABOUT IMAGING IN A WALL OF WOOFERS


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 1 2007, 08:02 PM~8449901
> *PROBABLY DO NOT NEED TOO WORRY ABOUT IMAGING IN A WALL OF WOOFERS
> *


probably dont


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

got to finish the front of the wall last weekend, just gotta smooth out a few wrinkles.......
all infinity components......

















gotta wait until i get the 2nd 2400 before i hook up the 2nd autotek, and upgrade the alt... then i can make the beauty board to sweeten up the rear ampracks......

already done the big 3 with 1/0 everywhere..... 

















I GOTTA QUESTION, would it better to run a 1/0 ground from the front?? cuz i've always grounded it to the frame in the back, and since doing the big 3 the frame is already grounded to the front battery..... Would it improve if i ran 1/0 from the front batery to the rear ?????
I dont see how it would be less voltage drop, the frame is continuous from front to back....
just wann perfect this without doing anything wrong, and this install i WILL NOT be using a dual battery isolator like all the others i have done, pit says u get voltage drops out of them...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

if it were me Id do 2 runs of 1/0 pos and neg from tha front batt to the rear batts......


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

is it just me or are those punch z's cuz i tought they were only like 150-200 watts rms? why would you need those huge amps just run them like at 4ohms or so. i cant think right now how to wire them. 

hope you dont take it the wrong way looks awsome ill sound awsome, but need bigger speakers
correct me if im wrong


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel6632_@Sep 8 2007, 01:47 AM~8743993
> *is it just me or are those punch z's cuz i tought they were only like 150-200 watts rms? why would you need those huge amps just run them like at 4ohms or so. i cant think right now how to wire them.
> 
> hope you dont take it the wrong way looks awsome ill sound awsome, but need bigger speakers
> ...


those are Punch Hx2's and are 600w rms....... they can handle alot more if the power is clean and the user knows wtf he is doing  

some of the last good subs RF made before they went with the blingy best buy lookin chit


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks awesome, im sure it thumps too


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN THAT SYSTEM IN THE DENALI SHOULD SOUND HARD AS HELL


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

<-- tips his hat while passin the dutch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

any updated pics of the back?? :biggrin:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

not yet, i need to upgrade my alternator before I can hook up my 2nd amp to the subs, and get a few more batteries... I aint a baller like most folks, tha fast money dont come anymore... Once i get it done I will post it up...


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

been a minute but shit happens.....
you will be looking at over 700 amps of high current power going to tha rear
This is how u need to do it when u gonna run big amps... 

The chrome alts from mr. Meade himself FTW...

















The dirty 6.0 vortec before the powerplants arrived..








After the air intake was taken off








bye bye factory...








Thats whats up!!!!








from the right side..








to the left...








facial..








Next up tomorrow, I will run 2 runs each of 1/0 la wire , I used to crimp, now I solder FTW....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I see steve has brought you to the darkside 
check your pm on rollin84z


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man I would love to hear this thing bangin' but not from the back seat.... I'd still love to be able to hear upon exiting the vehicle...lol Great job bro looks nice, and like said before, There are several ways you could be doing this "right" but if its the way you want it, then fu** it. I honestly think I would have sealed it off from the rear around the trim and ported the box though....I may be wrong but JMO.

David


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 8 2007, 12:06 AM~8744116
> *those are Punch Hx2's and are 600w rms....... they can handle alot more if the power is clean and the user knows wtf he is doing
> 
> some of the last good subs RF made before they went with the blingy best buy lookin chit
> *


X2,i got 2 HX2's 15's,in the back of my impala,thinking about building another box but not sure if it should be sealed or ported.Good choice of subs a lil old but like you say one of the last good ones made.


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

say braingetter i need so info on how u dew ur glass im werkin on mines but i dont kno how to start shit and how to start off with da glass and wat would be da best neons im puttin it in a 82 fleet yelp hit me up with any info dawg thanx


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 9 2007, 12:39 PM~9409963
> *been a minute but shit happens.....
> you will be looking at over 700 amps of high current power going to tha rear
> This is how u need to do it when u gonna run big amps...
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

What's up this is Chris from Fort Worth how have you been? Hows the caddy?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

updates?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 5 2008, 10:34 PM~9617931
> *updates?
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn this shit nasty/crazy/hard mad propz homie....any updates


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SOME RIDIN' JAMS FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! MAKE A C.D. OUT OF THESE AND ROLL!!!!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/167309723846a801/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167312225836ffa2/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731538eeee5012/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731819eb178f54/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732223a9775cca/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732370bd71aa6a/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167324274afd4ac7/

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats the progress on this denali???


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

